# Hard reset sur A1058



## iopla (7 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

un ami m'a filé son mac à réparer, comme je le fait pour pleins d'amis... avec des PC ! 
:/

Du coup je suis un peu perdu.
Il s'agit d'un iMac modèle A1058.
C'est une vieille bécane mais qui pourrait lui suffire pour surfer et taper des cours.

L'OS ne veut pas se lancer.
J'ai essayé de récupérer en démarrant avec Pomme+R, ça ne fonctionne pas.

Il n'a que le mac, pas de CD, on lui a donné à la fac quand ils ont changé leur parc info...
Mais je peux trouver un DVD de Tiger chez un ami.

Comment pourrais-je formater le dur et installer un vieil OS-X qui irait bien ?


Merci de votre attention et bonne fin de journée à vous,
J.


----------



## ntx (7 Octobre 2013)

iopla a dit:


> Comment pourrais-je formater le dur et installer un vieil OS-X qui irait bien ?


En bootant sur un DVD de Mac OSX.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2013)

A1058, c'est un iMac G5 17 pouces de première ou seconde (ambiance light sensor) génération, donc un DVD de Tiger fera l'affaire dans tous les cas, puisque le mini c'est 10.3.5 pour la première génération, et 10.4.0 pour la seconde.

Démarrer sur le DVD (touche C au démarrage, ou "alt" puis choisir le DVD), lancer "Utilitaire de disque après le choix de la langue, depuis le menu "Outils", formater le disque, puis quitter Utilitaire de disque et lancer l'installation.


----------

